# Peachtree City, GA Deaf WGSD Prego due NOW



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Another pregnant urgent. Please please look at this link and try to paste her picture. My work computer is now filtering photobucket, so I can't post it!!

Please help! This dog is listed as a GSDx with Husky. I do not think she is a mix. There are some genetic mutations where the GSDs have the unwanted blue eyes. SO, please look closely before deleting her. I think she is PB. Oh, she is also presumed deaf. This girl may not have a chance! I just looked at another picture of her that was in the e-mail. She is PB. I would bet on it.


Striking Shepherd... about to deliver pups, she is also partially deaf, and in need of rescue from Fayette Animal Shelter. Please rescue if possible and crosspost.
She is not on PF as they now want her to go to rescue only. I have no way of getting pics up. I will try later from laptop.




Fayette County Animal Shelter 
1262 Hwy 74 South 
Peachtree City, GA 30269 
Phone: (770)631-7210
[email protected]

QUESTIONS/MORE INFO? CONTACT: 

email: Susie [email protected] 

or 

Cathy [email protected] 

or 

[email protected]


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I have emailed [email protected]. The Susie link came back as failure. 
Do you have pics yet?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

None of the Fayette Co government links are working


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Any news on this girl?


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

If anyone will PM me an e-mail addy, I will forward this e-mail to you. I don't know what else to do right now as my time is short and I am working on home visits tomorrow.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

any news? if you have pics that need to be posted, you may email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

I just e-mailed pics of this poor girl to Maureen and she offered to post them on here for me. Thanks. I will not be in wireless service area again until the am.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks, KathyB! I just sent the e-mail to Maureen first and then got your PM, so I sent it to you as well. I appreciate you taking the time to upload the photos.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Poor baby girl, hoping someone can step up and help her and her little ones.


----------



## Ewilliams (Oct 17, 2007)

Ditto that.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

She's beautiful!! I bet her babies will be equally gorgeous. I'm praying this family can make it out alive!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

I was at a local shelter on Saturday and came across this beautiful girl. She is pregnant due to whelp within probably the next week or so as she already has milk. We believe she is at least partially deaf if not completely. We tested her with different noises and got no reaction from her. She was adopted from the shelter and returned because the adopter said they couldn't train which also leads us to believe she is deaf. This is a breed that I am not familiar with but I took a real liking to her. She is very submissive with people and just rolls over for belly rubs. She is at the Fayette County Animal Shelter is Peachtree City , GA. Pull and transport help can be arranged. I am willing to help with her and so is a friend of mine who works at the shelter. The shelter is rescue friendly.



Pls cross this post out about this deaf preg husky needs a rescue that it can born pups...

If any one interests to adopt or rescue, please contact with Susie [email protected]r Cathy [email protected]@yahoo.com.

.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Please do not let her have her pups in the shelter!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

news? She sure doesn;t look pregnant in the pic!!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone have any news on her?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping this family up.


----------



## okict (Nov 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: Pls cross this post out about this deaf preg husky needs a rescue that it can born pups...












Are you saying this girl is not deaf? Not a GSD?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The picture looks like she is a white GSD.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Any updates?


----------

